# Exit/Emergency light combo's in 208v lighting area



## Njelectric (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm wiring a warehouse that calls for exit/emergency light combo's in an area that has only 208v high bays. I've never seen 208v exit/emergency lights before. Would it be legal if I pulled a three wire so I had a neutral and tapped off one leg of the 208v so I could run 120v to the exit signs? Anyone have a better way? In the past I've always had 277v in these situations, so I've never actually ran into this problem. Thanks!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Njelectric said:


> I'm wiring a warehouse that calls for exit/emergency light combo's in an area that has only 208v high bays. I've never seen 208v exit/emergency lights before. Would it be legal if I pulled a three wire so I had a neutral and tapped off one leg of the 208v so I could run 120v to the exit signs? Anyone have a better way? In the past I've always had 277v in these situations, so I've never actually ran into this problem. Thanks!


How many circuits are being used for the lighting in the warehouse?


----------



## Njelectric (Dec 8, 2011)

There are 6 rows of lights. Each row has seven lights and is switched independently. I'm going to pull a separate circuit for each row of lights. The two rows of lights that have exit lights in their area I was just going to pull a 12/3 wire so I had a neutral.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

If there are more than two lighting circuits you are then allowed to have your own circuit for exit egress.


----------



## Njelectric (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks! I feel like an idiot, I was so busy over analyzing what to do in this situation that I completely forgot that!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Njelectric said:


> Thanks! I feel like an idiot, I was so busy over analyzing what to do in this situation that I completely forgot that!


I do that quite often. I tell myself its a sign of a complex brain!


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

To answer your OQ, I had the exact problem back in winter and the inspector said it would be legal to pull a neutral with the 208 and use one of the legs to get your 120V.


----------

